
“Upon re-evaluation, we found that your app is not in compliance” - egocentric
https://twitter.com/keleftheriou/status/1274356732999790592
======
egocentric
Reposted with the correct link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23585682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23585682)

